# WORRIED baby measuring below average on 28 week growth scan



## ToniT

So i had a 28 week growth scan friday and i was informed that my little boy is measuring slightly below average for his gestation. They've estimated his weight as 2lb 1 when really he should be around the 2lb 10 mark, they've said his femur length is slightly smaller than average and so is his abdominal circumference. They've given me steroid injections to help his lungs mature in case he needs to be delivered early if a more sinister problem is found, but everything looks fine so far with the placenta and the blood flow through the umbilical cord. Im being given scans twice a week and having another growth scan in 2 weeks time to see if he's catching up, if not they're saying they'll have to deliver him early :(

Im a mess with worry and would really appreciate anyone who could relate to this somehow giving me a little pep talk.
Has anyone else been told something like this before and all been fine in the end?
Thanks for reading xx


----------



## MamaHix1409

My little lad has been dropping from 45th to the 10th centile since 20 weeks. He managed to keep up for a while but at the last scan (34week) he had dropped just off the 10th again. They are talking about induction and I have got weekly scans for the next 4 weeks. If he doesn't jump up within the next 2 I will be on the steroids and delivered early. I'm currently on a cocktail of Iron, Vitamin D, Calcium, Asprin and something else I cant pronounce to give him a boost. 

Im sorry I don't have any real advice but sometimes it helps to know you're not alone xxx


----------



## sweetdrea

Just currious did they tell you y they would possibly have to deliver early? Is it due to growth restriction?


----------



## ToniT

Basically they've just said that if his weight doesnt improve or goes down rather than up they'd want to think about delivering him early as it would most likely mean that something in my body isnt doing its job properly and he'd stand better chances outside. 
He's measuring below the 10th percentile and his measurements are 
HC 269.4 mm
AC 207.4 mm
FL 49.0 mm 

They've said he may catch up or he could just be a small baby, it doesn't necessarily mean theres something wrong, but its just really worried me.

And @ emmipez1989 i hope all goes well with your boy,best of luck. xx


----------



## sweetdrea

Ah well lets just hope he's just a small baby n he catches up good luck! Prayers r with you n your baby I'm sure everything will b fine


----------



## destynibaby

i am going through the exact same thing right now. His abdomen is measuring about 10 days behind and has been since 20 weeks. At 23 1/2 weeks he was at 13th percentile, 25 1/2 weeks 10th percentile.. I didnt get my notes from my last scan however I think its still around 10th or slightly raised because the doctor said although his abdomen is behind it is continuously growing at the same pace. he did mention possibly going into labor early if needed but baby has not stopped growing so all is well.
they told me to eat better and more often and also that he may just be small. My next scan is this tuesday on the 14th. Hoping for good news!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wouldn't worry too much, thats not a bad range even if it is below average. All babies are different :) at my 30 week scan with my 1st they told me he was 5 lbs (even though fundal height measured smaller) but he came out a week late at only 6 lbs 13 ounces. I highly doubt he only gained 1 lb and some odd ounces in 11 weeks time, I included that bit to give you an idea of how accurate those growth scans really are (or aren't in my case atleast)..=/ 

This time around I was told my baby jumped from the 19th percentile (very small) at 19 weeks to the 50th (average) at 29 weeks so keep in mind baby can have a little growth spurt at any time too. Babies all develop and grow at their own pace :) I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## vixxen

Hi i have had placental issues from 20 weeks, the flow from baby completely stopped at 24 and i was given steroids and told to expect the worse.
A couple of days later the flow started again,have had 4 stays in hospitals in all for flow stopping.My baby is on the 10th percentile and has carried on with her growth curve so here i am still 35 and a half weeks plodding into hospital every other day for doppler scans and growth scans until they plan to deliver me around the 37th week:dohh:


----------



## vixxen

Have you had babies before?
If so the percentile is a good indicator of an issue if not the chances are you could just be having a smaller baby which hopefully is the case for you.:flower:


----------



## magnacarta

First off, best of luck with all your babies! Second, try not to worry too much (I know, easier said than done)-- remember what percentiles are...an indication of the percent of pregnancies that fall in that range. If you are in the 20th percentile, then 1 out of every 5 pregnancies are right there with you (or smaller!). If you are in the 10th percentile, then 1/10 of pregnancies are also in the 10th percentile (or smaller!). It's never nice to hear that your baby is smaller than expected, but there are -- definitionally -- lots of other people in the same boat, and 10% of all babies will be lumped in that smallest 10th percentile. I know it might only be a small comfort, but sometimes knowing how common these low measurements are can help put things into perspective. Good luck and lots of hugs!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. I've just been told babys abdomen is measuring small was in the 48th% and 4 weeks later it had dropped to 24%. Was wondering if y'all could share updates and things you've done or gone through?


----------

